# Cleaning a lastolite collapsible background



## faktisk (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi. 

I have a black/white lastolite collapsible background that I spilled coffee over (shame on me), and I was wondering what the best way to clean it is? I don't have a steamer, and there is no place to get one close by. 

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Mar 31, 2013)

Backdrops/backgrounds are not digital. Moved to *Photographic Discussions.*

Thanks.


----------



## faktisk (Mar 31, 2013)

Wops, sorry. Thanks for the move


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2013)

I use Charlie's Soap (BTW - this stuff is awesome, if you don't have some, you should.  It cleans anything off of anything darn near and is super gentle, doesn't smell...  and no, I don't work for them, it's just that great a product), but any gentle cleaner will do.  I spray the whole panel down with it, let it sit for an hour or so, then scrub it all over with a soft, gentle brush and rinse it VERY well in the shower, and let it dry.  Make sure you leave it in a WARM place to dry, otherwise the spring steel in the rim will start to rust and stain the fabric.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 1, 2013)

My vote would be one of the "oxy" based cleaners...these are almost universally sprayed or rubbed on and then allowed to sit and work for 45-60 minutes, then washed off. Bummer...coffee stains have ruined more fabrics and papers than maybe anything except...well...fire....


----------



## faktisk (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the good advice people, I really appreciate it. I really don't want to spend $300 for a new one. Gonna give you an update soon. I used vanish (some soap for clothing). Wish me luck


----------



## faktisk (Apr 2, 2013)

Got most of it off!  Thanks for the help people, I really appreciate it!


----------

